# The Magic of Bread



## Russellkhan (Feb 24, 2009)

Watching the videos of Clara and her depression era cooking reminded me of this, a favorite of mine. 

YouTube - the Magic of Making Bread part 1

YouTube - The Magic of Making Bread part 2


----------



## abecedarian (Feb 24, 2009)

I love this woman! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Toots (Feb 24, 2009)

I love these videos!


----------

